# Model 42010 Question



## A/AFUELGTX (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello Everyone,
Today while using my 42010, a clicking noise developed that was definitely part of the drive train. It seemed to get worse at the slower speeds (1-5) on this machine. It has been getting harder to switch speeds lately, by that I mean I must apply a good amount of force to move the selector. Especially when going from forward to reverse. I realize that this machine is going on 20 years old but it is in really great shape aside from this issue. Time for a new machine or is this repairable? TIA!


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

This is an old Bolens design that dates back to the 80s. For the shifting issue, you need to lube the shaft as shown in this video:






That's forum member 
@Sblg43 right there.

For the clicking issue, put it up in the service position just like in that video, and then see if the axle bushings have excessive wear in them. MTD still sells replacement bushings that's about $15 each: MTD 1739471 

I find it to be a very robust design other than the axle bushings. I'd definitely fix it if everything else is in good condition.


----------

